
Yelp to create location-aware iPhone app - timr
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-9959913-36.html
======
goodkarma
"The application is still in development and does not have a timeline for
release yet, so few concrete details are available."

Maybe we'll hear more during/after WWDC next week?

